# Puppy suddenly peeing in his bed



## HugoSpaniel88 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi there, I am hoping someone can give me some advice. My 18 week old pup has just suddenly started peeing in his bed. He has also started peeing on the throws we have on the couch. He won't pee on the couch itself, just the throws. He was fully house trained and all of a sudden has started doing this. Can anyone suggest any possible reasons for this. Has anyone had this problem? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

If its suddent a vets visit is in order to check its not a uti or anything else medical. 

Go back to basics as if you were starting off toilet training. 18 weeks is still very young and he dogs will have accidents and seem to go backwards as people are les watchful of them thinking they are trained when they arent.

Did you use puppy pads when he was small? sometimes dog who where trained on puppy pads then think all soft suraces are to pee on. So it might be worth removing them, if not they all need to be washed in bio washing powder to get rid of any traces so he doesnt repeat mark there.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

HugoSpaniel88 said:


> Hi there, I am hoping someone can give me some advice. My 18 week old pup has just suddenly started peeing in his bed. He has also started peeing on the throws we have on the couch. He won't pee on the couch itself, just the throws. He was fully house trained and all of a sudden has started doing this. Can anyone suggest any possible reasons for this. Has anyone had this problem?
> Thanks in advance.


Its not unusual for them to have relapses in toilet training even after they may have seemed to have got it and seem toilet trained, sometimes its just us thinking they have got it become a bit more lax in reminding them and getting them out. He is still pretty young to be thinking for himself still. If you haven't already I would go back to basics, getting him out on a regular basis and after drinking eating playing and sleeping which is when they also usually need to go. When he does start in the correct place if you don't already start to use a word of choice, used every time they start they eventually associate the word with toileting so that once they do you can use it as a toilet cue/command usually getting them to pee very quickly and even pretty much on demand. When his finished completely go back to lots of praise and a couple of treats to reinforce he has got it right and encourage repeats in the right place. That's often all it take a few days training course and then just making sure you keep up reminding him for a good while yet to go out and empty.

If he does have accidents you need to clean it with a special pet stain odour remover and wash in biological powder as any smell left can and does encourage repeats in the same areas.

Did you pre train him on puppy pads? that can sometimes be an issue they can start to use anything that resembles the shape and padded soft texture of a pad to pee on, like rugs carpets and soft furnishings so that may be a factor too if you used training pads, if he has relapse and why he is using things like throws and his bed.

Only other suggestion if you cant rectify the problem with a retraining course, then get him and a urine sample checked by the vet just to make sure there isn't any UTIs or other urinary tract issues perhaps.


----------



## HugoSpaniel88 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. I think I will take him to the vet.

We did not necessarily train him on puppy pads. He was not trained at all when we got him but he was old enough to be taken outside so we managed to have him toilet trained very quickly without the need for the pads. In saying that, we did have a puppy pad with spray on it just incase. He always tells us when he needs to go but if he has been playing and needs that minute he would run to his pad to do a pee. Now he doesn't pee on his pad at all, just his bed. It seems like he is peeing more than he is drinking if that makes sense. I will take him out and he will pee but still pee in his bed about 10 minutes later.

I am going to all the vet just now because this has just been in the past few days he is doing this.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds to me that he just isn't fully trained and is leaving it to the last minute and having the accident. I would go back a few steps and increase his toilet breaks, especially after naps, meals, play etc.

The pad has probably confused him a little as to where it is OK to go.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Get rid of the puppy pads and only take him outside it will make your and his life easier


----------



## HugoSpaniel88 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah it does make sense about the puppy pad. I will take it away, hopefully he has just taken a little step backwards and he just needs a bit of training again.


----------

